
Pandora acquires TicketFly for $450M - nichochar
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/07/pandora-acquires-ticketfly-for-450m-in-a-bid-to-sell-tickets-to-live-music-shows?HNdebounce=true
======
laveur
This disappoints me a bit... TicketFly is who Burning Man uses to handle their
ticket sales... This news makes me hope they find someone else now. As having
such a large company like Pandora behind it kind of goes against its
Principles...

------
Chefkoochooloo
this is a rather strange aqcuisition. Yes, it might help customers buy tickets
on the spot while you are listening to Pandora radio, but this does not seem
like a logical fit. TicketFly is in direct competition with TicketMaster, so
it will not do any good for Pandora, who gives us free radio service, to buy a
company that sells Tickets.

------
georgeott
Pandora Radio has $450M laying around?

